# An Urban Equivalent in NY?



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2007)

So my New Yorker friend, in my opinion, would benefit from a site like this one, centered round Queens (preferably)  and having a similar set up and community stuff going on.  Anyone know of one?


----------



## subversplat (Sep 8, 2007)

A US remake of Urban75? I can only _imagine_ the cast, plot and canned laughter


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2007)

tsk, now.  It wouldn't be for us, but for them.    It doesn't have to be a remake just something that he can chat on that has local community stuff going on, like we do.  Get him out meeting new people.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 8, 2007)

http://wirednewyork.com/forum/ ?

It looks quite a lot like u75 on first glances. Politics, community, photography, etc.


----------



## D (Sep 8, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> So my New Yorker friend, in my opinion, would benefit from a site like this one, centered round Queens (preferably)  and having a similar set up and community stuff going on.  Anyone know of one?



Queens! haha!

Nah, really, there are parts of Queens that are great.

 

There's a pretty cool Astoria blog...I can't recall what it's called.  And lots of info on there, but it's not urban75, that's for sure.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> http://wirednewyork.com/forum/ ?
> 
> It looks quite a lot like u75 on first glances. Politics, community, photography, etc.


It's a good site but it's quite a different beast to urban75 - there doesn't seem to be anywhere as much socialising, for starters.

In fact, we're like a rabid pack of drug snorting, beer swilling shagmonsters in comparison.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> So my New Yorker friend, in my opinion, would benefit from a site like this one, centered round Queens (preferably)  and having a similar set up and community stuff going on.  Anyone know of one?


I looked for ages to find somethng similar, but things seem far more  polarised when it comes to community sites.

But I'll keep looking.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2007)

You're lovely.  I did notice a thing called big boards, but it seemed to be links to more specialist sites.  So, when I clicked on art, seeing as he likes to paint, it seemed to take me to a different forum site for that.  I've been looking myself as he's not in a very pro-active mood...

My god that does look like urban, but nothing like as good.    And I'll be glad it's not too drinky or druggy,  I'm trying to get him away from drinking himself to oblivion on his own.


----------



## Bucksta (Sep 30, 2007)

I live in Astoria, Queens & occasionally post on this site:

http://www.astorians.com/

Some of it is obviously fairly specific to Astoria though, so it might not be so useful if your mate lives in a different part of Queens.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> In fact, we're like a rabid pack of drug snorting, beer swilling shagmonsters in comparison.


and here i was thinking that americans are so decadent


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> In fact, we're like a rabid pack of drug snorting, beer swilling shagmonsters in comparison.



I think we're like that to in comparison to most people...


----------



## D (Oct 1, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> In fact, we're like a rabid pack of drug snorting, beer swilling shagmonsters in comparison.



And thank goodness for that!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 9, 2007)

Seeing as how Craigslist is so popular, you would've thought they'd have got some kind of vbulletin style community going for each major city

Their forums look well crap though: http://forums.newyork.craigslist.org/


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 7, 2007)

2 sites with alot of NYers on them, although not centred around NY, and with much the same slant (as U75): Bluelight (bluelight.ru) and Opiophile (opiophile.org).


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> 2 sites with alot of NYers on them, although not centred around NY, and with much the same slant (as U75): Bluelight (bluelight.ru) and Opiophile (opiophile.org).


I don't think we're anywhere near as focussed on drugs as both those sites.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I don't think we're anywhere near as focussed on drugs as both those sites.



I think you'll find you are


----------

